

Mike Shaver comments on Sunspider Dead Code - ZeroGravitas
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/11/lies-damned-lies-and-benchmarks-is-ie9-cheating-at-sunspider.ars?comments=1&start=80#comment-21033510

======
ZeroGravitas
I've linked to his first appearance in the comment thread, but he posted
several more. All worth reading, imho.

